# Yo conducí / conduje



## campem

¿Cuál de las dos preferís? Me gustaría saber la extensión geográfica de la primera, _conducí conduciste condució _etc...  Ya sé lo que piensa la RAE de esto, me interesa el alcance geográfico, no busco una distinción tipo culto vs inculto.


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí arriba conduje, "conducí" se considera un error a evitar.


----------



## Nicodi2

Hola, 

Yo también diría *conduje, *aunque no soy nativo hispanohablante.
En México, usan más el verbo *manejar*, así que allá por lo menos no se hacen tanto esta pregunta...

Saludos


----------



## murciana

Por aquí también es *conduje*. Decir _conducí _es como decir "me he _ponido _el abrigo", estamos hablando de irregularidades, de excepciones.
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

De acuerdo. En Chile_, yo conducí_ suena a un error típico del lenguaje infantil como _yo andé_, _yo no cabo allí_, _yo sabo_, etc.


----------



## campem

Gracias por las respuestas. Me están sirviendo.


----------



## otherwise

creo que en general los verbos que terminan en: *- ducir* (como traducir, conducir, seducir, producir entre otros) forman siempre el pretérito en *-duje* (traduje, conduje, seduje, produje, etc..).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* también decimos "conduje" como pasado de "conducir". Lo de "*conducí*" lo utilizamos únicamente en el modo imperativo, dado que somos un país voseante: *Conducí vos.*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

campem said:


> ¿Cuál de las dos preferís?



Bueno, no creo que sea tanto una cuestión de preferencia como de costumbre. La gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes usamos la forma correcta (conduje) mientras que los niños y algunos extranjeros tienen tendencia a usar la forma incorrecta (conducí) por ser la _declinación _natural.


----------



## campem

He preguntado esto porque donde vivo hay un uso muy considerable a todos los niveles formativos de la forma regular, como por ejemplo _¿Quién condució tú o él? Yo yo conducí. _La cuestión es que este fenómeno lo vengo observando desde hace tiempo, puesto que yo mismo lo uso ya que lo veo como dialectal y no como incorrección, como pasaría con casos similares de regularización en el español que se habla en Colorado o en Nuevo México. Gracias por las respuestas, voy más o menos abarcando la cuestión.


----------



## Canela Mad

Pues suena fatal. Una cosa es incorporar las particularidades regionales de la lengua y otra, dar legitimidad a los errores. Como han dicho antes, esta conjugación se corresponde con un modelo válido para todo un grupo de verbos y por esa regla de tres se debería aceptar sedují, prodují, tradují...

Un saludo.


----------



## jmx

campem said:


> He preguntado esto porque donde vivo hay un uso muy considerable a todos los niveles formativos de la forma regular, como por ejemplo _¿Quién condució tú o él? Yo yo conducí. _La cuestión es que este fenómeno lo vengo observando desde hace tiempo, puesto que yo mismo lo uso ya que lo veo como dialectal y no como incorrección, ...


A mí formas como 'conducí', 'reducí' etc. tampoco me suenan extrañas... creo que en la práctica las usa mucha gente (nativa y adulta), pero no sabría decirte si es algo típico de alguna zona concreta. Yo vivo en Barcelona, y aquí hay hablantes procedentes de toda España, y también de Sudamérica.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jmartins said:


> A mí formas como 'conducí', 'reducí' etc. tampoco me suenan extrañas... creo que en la práctica las usa mucha gente (nativa y adulta), pero no sabría decirte si es algo típico de alguna zona concreta. Yo vivo en Barcelona, y aquí hay hablantes procedentes de toda España, y también de Sudamérica.



Ahora que lo dices, es cierto que en Barcelona he detectado algunos barbarismos en el habla, aunque no necesariamente en hablantes sudamericanos que, por lo general, cuidan bastante su expresión. Aunque no soy ningún experto, me ha parecido ver que la mayoría de esas incorrecciones son catalanismos, a tal punto que incluso se refleja en el habla de algunos locutores de radio catalanes cuando se expresan en español (expresiones como "a más a más", el uso abusivo del "representa" y del "por eso", entre otros). A propósito del verbo conducir, el otro día una locutora de Olot que trabaja en Madrid en Radio Nacional de España, soltó una magnífica perla diciendo "conducieran" (en lugar de "condujeran"). Un par de semanas antes, la misma locutora dijo "preveyeron"...


----------



## _SantiWR_

Pues efectivamente, _conducí_, lo mismo que _andé_, _no coge_, etc, son expresiones que algunos hablantes nativos usan, y me refiero a adultos no analfabetos. Que sea algo regional, no lo sé.


----------



## ampurdan

A mí me pasa a veces, se me escapa "conducieran" por un "condujeran", sobre todo cuando llevo mucho rato hablando. Siempre lo consideré un error y lo achacaba a una menor soltura en el habla respecto a otra persona que haya tenido como primera lengua el castellano (incluso alguna vez se me escapa sin querer "ponido" o "cabiera", pero eso harina de otro costal); no sabía que en algún lugar estaba generalizado en el habla del día a día.


----------



## campem

Víctor Pérez said:


> Ahora que lo dices, es cierto que en Barcelona he detectado algunos barbarismos en el habla, aunque no necesariamente en hablantes sudamericanos que, por lo general, cuidan bastante su expresión. Aunque no soy ningún experto, me ha parecido ver que la mayoría de esas incorrecciones son catalanismos, a tal punto que incluso se refleja en el habla de algunos locutores de radio catalanes cuando se expresan en español (expresiones como "a más a más", el uso abusivo del "representa" y del "por eso", entre otros). A propósito del verbo conducir, el otro día una locutora de Olot que trabaja en Madrid en Radio Nacional de España, soltó una magnífica perla diciendo "conducieran" (en lugar de "condujeran"). Un par de semanas antes, la misma locutora dijo "preveyeron"...



Yo también digo _preveyeron _¿no sabes de dónde es ella?


----------



## Jonno

> Yo también digo _preveyeron _¿no sabes de dónde es ella?​


_Preveyeron_, de _preveer_, se oye por todas partes.

Pero es un engendro sin pies ni cabeza que en vez de intentar justificar por su uso mayoritario hay que procurar corregir 
Con lo fácil que es pensar: de ver, prever (ver antes). Y sin embargo lo complicamos con una "e" que no pinta nada ​


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo debo ser de la facción intransigente, pero para mí son simples errores gramaticales. Al margen del nivel de estudios de cada uno, cualquier adulto familiarizado con los usos correctos de su idioma (un lector asiduo, por ejemplo) debería saber que prever y proveer tienen diferente paradigma, y que conducir es un verbo irregular. Todos tenemos lapsus puntuales, obviamente, y la interferencia con otros idiomas en zonas bilingües tiene una influencia clara en algunos usos incorrectos, pero yo he oído estas formas a gente de toda procedencia, no me parece que sean un rasgo dialectal.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Dado que prever y proveer pueden significar lo mismo, y dado que proveyeron es correcto, no es difícil imaginar una posible confusión o un mal hábito adquirido que posibilita ese preveyeron.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lurrezko said:


> Yo debo ser de la facción intransigente, pero para mí son simples errores gramaticales. Al margen del nivel de estudios de cada uno, cualquier adulto familiarizado con los usos correctos de su idioma (un lector asiduo, por ejemplo) debería saber que prever y proveer tienen diferente paradigma, y que conducir es un verbo irregular. Todos tenemos lapsus puntuales, obviamente, y la interferencia con otros idiomas en zonas bilingües tiene una influencia clara en algunos usos incorrectos, pero yo he oído estas formas a gente de toda procedencia, no me parece que sean un rasgo dialectal.
> 
> Saludos


Opino lo mismo. Bueno, no opino, afirmo que es así. En la actual sincronía de la lengua estas formas revelan un nivel iletrado evidente, con todo lo que eso conlleva. No son formas dialectales, sino vulgarismos sociolectales.


----------



## Canela Mad

XiaoRoel said:


> Opino lo mismo. Bueno, no opino, afirmo que es así. En la actual sincronía de la lengua estas formas revelan un nivel iletrado evidente, con todo lo que eso conlleva. No son formas dialectales, sino vulgarismos sociolectales.



¡Sí señor!
Gracias por habernos condujido a esta deducción.


Edit:
Atención "condujido" =


----------



## ampurdan

"Conducto", más bien, si hay que respetar el participio irregular original.

Es una broma a medias, en cierta medida, en algún momento se aceptó, siquiera tácitamente, que "imprimido" valía tanto como "impreso", ¿verdad? En el momento en que toda una región usa esa expresión -no sé si es así, solo lo pongo como hipótesis- ¿no justifica que se considere un regionalismo, por lo menos, aunque no recomendable en la lengua escrita dirigida a un uso más amplio?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Las comillas, Canela, las comillas, que vas a hacer que algún despistado pierda su examen de lengua. 
Una prueba más de que el contenido de la Wiki hay que tomarlo con pinzas, cuanto más largas, mejor: "Conducí [_sic_] toda la noche", en la entrada de Céline Dion.  
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

ampurdan said:


> "Conducto", más bien, si hay que respetar el participio irregular original.
> 
> Es una broma a medias, en cierta medida, en algún momento se aceptó, siquiera tácitamente, que "imprimido" valía tanto como "impreso", ¿verdad? En el momento en que toda una región usa esa expresión -no sé si es así, solo lo pongo como hipótesis- ¿no justifica que se considere un regionalismo, por lo menos, aunque no recomendable en la lengua escrita dirigida a un uso más amplio?


Los datos no indican isoglosas diastráticas, sino rasgos de idiolectos verticales, de sociolectos. Esto aparte de posibles influencias en el contacto interlingüístico (adstrato, superestrato y sustrato). No niego que algún idiolecto rural pueda haber generalizado estos solecismos analógicos, pero habrá ahí más un componente social que geográfico, y en un registro cuidado los hablantes de esos idiolectos cuidarán usar estas formas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

XiaoRoel said:


> Los datos no indican isoglosas diastráticas, sino rasgos de idiolectos verticales, de sociolectos. Esto aparate de posibles influencias en el contacto interlingüístico (adstrato, superestrato y sustrato). No digo que algún idiolecto rural pueda haber generalizado estos solecismos analógicos, pero habrá ahí más un componente social que geográfico, y en un registro cuidado los hablantes de esos idiolectos cuidarán usar estas formas.



Me lo has arrebatado de las tragaderas, *XiaoRoel*...


----------



## ampurdan

Como no tengo esos datos, solo lo que ha dicho "campen" sobre un impreciso "donde vivo", no puedo decir nada; entiendo, sin embargo, por vuestra respuesta, XiaoRoel y Víctor Pérez, que de darse el caso de uso generalizado en una determinada región y entre hablantes de todos los niveles sociales y culturales, efectivamente se trataría de un regionalismo, pero que los datos desmienten que esa sea la realidad de "conducí".


----------



## campem

Yo personalmente sí creo que es dialectal porque no encuentro aceptación de este fenómeno en los hablantes del dialecto castellano. Es como si en ese dialecto estuviese desterrado hacer tal variación mientras que en el dialecto andaluz occidental y el canario es algo completamente común, no hay corrección a no ser que el hablante considere al castellano como forma de referencia, y entonces sí que te corrigen. Es curioso que aparentemente también ocurra con hablantes catalanes, ahí no puedo profundizar. Con lo cual, lamento decirlo, pero parece que en efecto, la percepción negativa que se tiene de estos dialectos sureños en España efectivamente hace que se minusvalore algo que es de uso común y aceptado regionalmente. En realidad, las formas oficiales _conduje condujo etc _son vistas como arcaísmos por muchos de nosotros, suenan antiguo, aunque etimológicamente esto pueda parecer una contradicción.


----------



## campem

Canela Mad said:


> Pues suena fatal. Una cosa es incorporar las particularidades regionales de la lengua y otra, dar legitimidad a los errores. Como han dicho antes, esta conjugación se corresponde con un modelo válido para todo un grupo de verbos y por esa regla de tres se debería aceptar sedují, prodují, tradují...
> 
> Un saludo.



No estoy hablando de un error individual ni de aprendizaje como es el caso de los niños, sino de una variación en el paradigma verbal compartida por un número de hablantes muy considerable aquí en el sur de España. Por eso pregunto por la extensión geográfica.


----------



## ampurdan

campem said:


> Es curioso que aparentemente también ocurra con hablantes catalanes



Para  aclarar si he llevado a confusión, en Cataluña es generalmente  considerado un error, no un rasgo dialectal propio del lugar. Lo que  pasa es que quizá se cometa más a menudo el error entre algunos de  aquellos cuya primera lengua es el catalán, no por influencia directa de  esta lengua, creo, sino quizá porque el menor uso o menor arraigo del  castellano en la cabeza hace que en determinadas situaciones seamos más  propensos a bajar las defensas y cometer el error de aplicar la regla  general.


----------



## campem

ampurdan said:


> Para  aclarar si he llevado a confusión, en Cataluña es generalmente  considerado un error, no un rasgo dialectal propio del lugar. Lo que  pasa es que quizá se cometa más a menudo el error entre algunos de  aquellos cuya primera lengua es el catalán, no por influencia directa de  esta lengua, creo, sino quizá porque el menor uso o menor arraigo del  castellano en la cabeza hace que en determinadas situaciones seamos más  propensos a bajar las defensas y cometer el error de aplicar la regla  general.



No quise decir que ocurra sistemáticamente con todos, ni siquiera con la mayoría de hablantes catalanes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

campem said:


> Yo personalmente sí creo que es dialectal porque no encuentro aceptación de este fenómeno en los hablantes del dialecto castellano. Es como si en ese dialecto estuviese desterrado hacer tal variación mientras que en el dialecto andaluz occidental y el canario es algo completamente común, no hay corrección a no ser que el hablante considere al castellano como forma de referencia, y entonces sí que te corrigen. Es curioso que aparentemente también ocurra con hablantes catalanes, ahí no puedo profundizar. Con lo cual, lamento decirlo, pero parece que en efecto, la percepción negativa que se tiene de estos dialectos sureños en España efectivamente hace que se minusvalore algo que es de uso común y aceptado regionalmente. En realidad, las formas oficiales _conduje condujo etc _son vistas como arcaísmos por muchos de nosotros, suenan antiguo, aunque etimológicamente esto pueda parecer una contradicción.


No creo nada de esto. Me imagino que tienes una falsa impresión llevado por el nivel coloquial. No recuerdo en autores andaluces o canarios, de hoy ni de nunca, a no ser por "costumbrismo" al reflejar hablas iletradas, que utilicen estas formas analógicas solecistas.
Ni en el CREA, ni en el CORDE, ni enningún manual de dialecyología habla de ese solecismo como rasgo distinguidor, sino sólo como característica sociolectal.
En una persona acostumbrada a la letra impresa y a la conversación con gente letrada, sea de Andalucía, Canarias, Galicia, Burgos, Gerona o México, jamás oirás este solecismo, a no ser en momentos de suma relajación sintáctica (en un letrado siempre producidos por agente externo).


----------



## Csalrais

Pues siento llevar la contraria, pero en Tenerife no he oido usar "conducí" más que un par de veces en toda mi vida, ni entre gente de pueblo (de donde soy yo) ni de ciudad. Debo de estar viviendo en una dimensión paralela.

En todo caso lo adecuado sería que opinase algún forero canario más pero a mi no me suena que sea parte de las características del habla canaria.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que lo de Campem es una apreciación personal, no el fruto de un estudio del tema. En ese campo de la apreciación personal, yo aprendía el español de mi abuela marbellí, con una pronunciación y elección de vocabulario y fraseología bien castiza andaluza (era de finales del XIX), pero jamás le oí un solecismo contra el sistema de la lengua, nunca le oí solecismos analógicos.


----------



## Amapolas

En Argentina también se oye a veces, pero es considerado un error. Lo mismo que _andó _o _traducí_.


----------



## campem

A ver voy por partes. Primero antes que nada, sí veo que tienes consideración dialectal, pero al decir que solo gente iletrada puede usar _conducí etc _por una rebaja educativa o por sociologismo pasabas por alto o yo no expliqué bien, que se usara por un motivo dialectal debido al número de hablantes en una región, de ahí que me sintiera ofendido. Por eso me interesaba el alcance geográfico, yo ya sabía que se podía producir en otras partes pero lo que no sabía era la frecuencia de la corrección por parte de otros hablantes. Aquí la probabilidad de que te corrijan es muy inferior, llámalo sociologismo, anacultismo, como quieras pero es un hecho y está ahí, no es un acto de habla aislado. Por otra parte, sí que me he enterado de los procesos que describes, solo que yo expongo esta cuestión en un contexto de preferencias no de ignorancia gramatical, porque cuando yo digo _conducí _lo hago por elección sobre _conduje_ precisamente por el respaldo social que tiene. Es ahí donde difiero contigo, yo no tengo en cuenta el origen para saber si debo o no decirlo, porque si bien puede tener un origen iletrado también podría ser un arcaísmo en sí mismo, que realmente no lo sé, por eso estoy escribiendo aquí.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo que ocurre, campen, es que para intentar convencer a tus interlocutores de algo aparentemente tan peregrino como que ese *conducí *es un rasgo dialectal y no un error más o menos común, llegando incluso al punto de ofenderte ante el escepticismo de éstos, parece razonable aportar un fundamento algo más contrastado que tu sola opinión, por respetable que sea.

Saludos


----------



## Birke

Si tanto te interesa la extensión del fenómeno, te diré que en Murcia también es posible oírlo. Pero de boca de la misma gente que dice "Ayer juguemos un partido y lo ganemos, y luego cenemos cordero". Y aun te diré que esto es menos raro que "conducí", porque incluso quien dice "ayer cenemos" sin inmutarse se da cuenta de que en "conducí" falla algo.

Creo que el hablante, si vacila, evita la forma problemática y se escapa con una perífrasis: fui con el coche, hice la traducción, estuve andando…; pero poca gente soltará el "conducí y traducí" una vez que ha pasado unos cursos de escuela. 

Reconozco que la forma "anduve" sí es de escasísima aparición en el habla coloquial aquí. Prácticamente siempre se sustituye por un rodeo.


----------



## ErOtto

Birke said:


> Y aun te diré que esto es menos raro que "conducí", porque incluso quien dice "ayer cenemos" sin inmutarse se da cuenta de que en "conducí" falla algo.



¡Vaya! Incluso es más probable que te dija (sin inmutarse): "ayer *conduje *la _amoto _(sic) de mi primo". 

No, ahora en serio, disfrácese de variante dialectal, de 'pero se dice' o de 'no es infrecuente escucharlo', no deja de ser un error. Está mal dicho. Punto pelota.
La diferencia está en usarlo (de forma jocosa) a sabiendas o usarlo por ignorancia. Ya lo dice la expresión... ignorancia no quita pecado. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## XiaoRoel

XiaoRoel said:


> Los datos no indican isoglosas *diatópicas*, sino diastráticas, es decir, rasgos de idiolectos verticales, de sociolectos. Esto aparte de posibles influencias en el contacto interlingüístico (adstrato, superestrato y sustrato). No niego que algún idiolecto rural pueda haber generalizado estos solecismos analógicos, pero habrá ahí más un componente social que geográfico, y en un registro cuidado los hablantes de esos idiolectos cuidarán usar estas formas.


Corrijo un evidente despiste mío (un _lapsus mentis_).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

XiaoRoel said:


> Los datos no indican isoglosas *diatópicas*, sino diastráticas, es decir, rasgos de idiolectos verticales, de sociolectos. Esto aparte de posibles influencias en el contacto interlingüístico (adstrato, superestrato y sustrato). No niego que algún idiolecto rural pueda haber generalizado estos solecismos analógicos, pero habrá ahí más un componente social que geográfico, y en un registro cuidado los hablantes de esos idiolectos cuidarán usar estas formas.





XiaoRoel said:


> Corrijo un evidente despiste mío (un _lapsus mentis_).



¡Ya me parecía a mí!


----------



## Birke

ErOtto said:


> ¡Vaya! Incluso es más probable que te dija (sin inmutarse): "ayer *conduje *la _amoto _(sic) de mi primo".


Y si es de mi pueblo dirá "conduje _el amoto_" (sic y sic  ) porque, cuando no se ha visto jamás la palabra escrita, se toma por masculino por acabar en o, y se supone que la a que has oído, y que en realidad pertenece al artículo, corresponde al nombre.

Pero esto —como lo de "conducí" etc— se corrige con ver unas cuantas veces escrita la versión correcta y fijarse, claro.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

campem said:


> Vete a Las Palmas y lo oirás más. Es posible que solo sea particular de Las Palmas.



Yo, que soy de Gran Canaria, nunca he leído que "conducí" sea un rasgo dialectal ni canario ni andaluz.

Desconozco la extensión de ese uso en el habla de Canarias o de Andalucía.
Los verbos terminados en ducir suelen ser verbos de un lenguaje, si no estrictamente culto, al menos no popular.
La gente dice más "fui con el coche" o "llevé el coche" que "conduje".

Como curiosidad, contaré que mi abuela decía "guiar".
"El chófer guiaba muy bien la guagua".
Ese uso, ya obsoleto, sí me parece que puede ser considerado dialectal.

Lo de conducí, como "haiga" en vez de haya o bajemos en vez de bajamos me parece propio de personas que no han recibido la suficiente educación y que se producen no sólo en Canarias o en Andalucía o en Zamora.

Yo conozco a un señor de Santander que dice "mucho hambre" y no considero que sea un rasgo dialectal cántabro.

Ahora bien, yo comprendo tu opinión. Si todo el mundo en una zona geográfica determinada dice algo de un modo que va contra la norma, ¿puede considerarse un rasgo dialectal?
Como esto no es una ciencia exacta, la Academia acude a la extensión entre hablantes cultos o la consideración social del fenómeno para dar por aceptables errores gramaticales, indicando que no están estigamtizados socialmente aunque deben evitarse en el lenguaje que aspira a la corrección.

Mi opinión es que hoy en día en ningún sitio que yo conozca la forma conducí está considerada socialmente como aceptable, al menos en el ámbito de clase media y de educación media en que yo me muevo.
El DPD hace menci ón a esta forma como propia del habla descuidada.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> La gente dice más "fui con el coche" o "llevé el coche" que "conduje".



Esto me hace recordar que en la mayoría de los países latinoamericanos no tienen problema con el "conduje" ya que dicen *manejé*...


----------



## _SantiWR_

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Desconozco la extensión de ese uso en el habla de Canarias o de Andalucía.
> Los verbos terminados en ducir suelen ser verbos de un lenguaje, si no estrictamente culto, al menos no popular.
> La gente dice más "fui con el coche" o "llevé el coche" que "conduje".



Bueno, para mí esa es la clave, de hecho creo que no he usado la palabra _conduje_ ni una sola vez en toda mi vida, sólo la he visto escrita. Primero, digo más "_llevar el coche_" que conducir, segundo _conducir, conduzco, conducía y conducido_ se usan mucho más que la forma del indefinido, y tercero, seguramente incurro en el solecismo de marras alguna que otra vez. En mi cabeza la palabra _conduje_ suena con voz de actor de doblaje.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

_SantiWR_ said:


> Bueno, para mí esa es la clave, de hecho creo que no he usado la palabra _conduje_ ni una sola vez en toda mi vida, sólo la he visto escrita. Primero, digo más "_llevar el coche_" que conducir, segundo _conducir, conduzco, conducía y conducido_ se usan mucho más que la forma del indefinido, y tercero, seguramente incurro en el solecismo de marras alguna que otra vez. En mi cabeza la palabra _conduje_ suena con voz de actor de doblaje.




Esto implica, para mí, que la gente que usa los verbos_ introducir, reducir, producir o conducir_ en vez de meter, hacerse más pequeño/chico, dar o llevar, es gente de un nivel educativo o cultural medio o alto y por ello conocen las formas normativas de esos verbos.
Sé que hay gente de poca cultura que dice "haiga", pero desconozco si dicen "introducí" porque no se lo oigo decir.

Por otra parte, estoy de acuerdo con Birke, incluso en personas de cierta educación se puede producir la vacilación y evitan la forma conflictiva.


Es más habitual "fui andando" que andé.
Conducir en infinitivo o en presente de indicativo "Me gusta conducir" o "Yo conduzco muy bien" son habituales, pero "conduje" se evita


----------



## _SantiWR_

Víctor Pérez said:


> Me pregunto con voz de qué tipo de actor suena "conducí".



Pues no me suena extraña, no me produce ningún tipo de reacción, por tanto es casi seguro que la oigo a menudo (nunca había prestado atención realmente, pero lo haré a partir de ahora). O sea, es como andé, no como haiga o ponido. Sé que es anduve, pero todo el mundo dice andé, por tanto no me puede sonar mal, de hecho es anduve la que choca inmediatamente.


----------



## ErOtto

campem said:


> ... Yo pongo la opinión y ustedes ponéis las respuestas...



La parte subrayada de tu respuesta sí es un rasgo dialectal. 
Desde el punto de vista normativo una incorrección, pero en determinadas zonas aceptado (con independencia del nivel cultural del hablante).
Fuera de esas zonas, simplemente una incorrección.
Conducí, andé, haiga, habemos, me se ha..., irsen (o su 'equivalente' irsus) son tan sólo eso... incorrecciones (algunas muy brutas).

Saludos
Er


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ErOtto said:


> campem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yo pongo la opinión y ustedes ponéis las respuestas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La parte subrayada de tu respuesta sí es un rasgo dialectal.
> Desde el punto de vista normativo una incorrección, pero en determinadas zonas aceptado (con independencia del nivel cultural del hablante).
> Fuera de esas zonas, simplemente una incorrección.
Click to expand...

 De acuerdo con Erotto.

Por otro lado, en el cono sur americano, a causa del voseo, está institucionalizado el uso de la segunda persona del plural aún cuando se tutee a todos los interlocutores. Por ejemplo, un padre, dirigiéndose a sus hijos, les dirá *ustedes ponen*.


----------



## jmx

Yo estoy casi seguro de que nunca en toda mi vida he usado las formas 'anduve', 'anduvieron', etc. Me confirma esta opinión el haber consultado un Atlas lingüístico, en el que se ve que en todo Aragón la única forma vernacular es 'andé'; curiosamente en el mismo Atlas sale que en la Rioja 'anduve' y 'andé' están más o menos al 50%, pero con la paradoja de que es la parte de la Rioja más alejada de Aragón la que más usa 'andé'.

Respecto a 'conducí' o 'reducí', cada vez estoy más convencido de que yo mismo lo digo. Como bien dice Pablo de Soto, los verbos en -ducir son cultismos en origen y probablemente la mayoría de la población desconocía estos verbos hasta hace unas décadas, con lo que resulta más difícil procesar sus irregularidades, tanto más si son en un tiempo, el pretérito, que no es de los más usados en España. Pero me pasa una cosa bastante curiosa, según imagino estas palabras mentalmente: 'conducí' no me suena mal, pero 'condució' sí ... realmente inexplicable.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jmartins said:


> Pero me pasa una cosa bastante curiosa, según imagino estas palabras mentalmente: 'conducí' no me suena mal, pero 'condució' sí ... realmente inexplicable.



Es muy cierto eso que dices. Supongo que será una cuestión de enfrentamiento de hemisferios...


----------



## campem

Leyendo sus respuestas estoy de acuerdo que es principalmente sociolectal, por eso, y ya sabiendo que es la tendencia natural, debería aprovecharse; en mi opinión, no debería reprimirse, creo que al español no le vendrían mal algunas regularizaciones verbales. Saludos.


----------



## Cal inhibes

campem said:


> Leyendo sus respuestas estoy de acuerdo que es principalmente sociolectal, por eso, y ya sabiendo que es la tendencia natural, debería aprovecharse; en mi opinión, no debería reprimirse, creo que al español no le vendrían mal algunas regularizaciones verbales. Saludos.


No creo que sea posible reprimir el habla de nadie en estos tiempos. Sólo señalar y enseñar. Todo idioma, como organismo viviente, arrastra esta carga de células atípicas o mutantes. Y la mejor defensa no es la cirugía, como tampoco el abandono fatalista, sino el sano aprovechamiento de las funciones naturales. 
Saludo.


----------



## aloofsocialite

En cuanto a etiquetas como "correcto", ahí no entro, pero esto es lo que dicen los señoritos de la RAE:


*conducir(se)*.*1. ‘Guiar o dirigir’ y ‘comportarse de una determinada manera’. Verbo irregular: v. conjugación modelo (→ apéndice 1, n.º 24). Como ocurre en todos los verbos terminados en -ducir, en el habla descuidada se escuchan a veces formas regularizadas en el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo, que no son correctas: **conducí, **conduciste, **condució, etc., en lugar de conduje, condujiste, condujo, etc.; en el pretérito imperfecto o pretérito de subjuntivo: **conduciera o **conduciese, etc., en lugar de condujera o condujese, etc.; y en el futuro de subjuntivo: **conduciere, **conducieres, etc., en lugar de condujere, condujeres, etc.


*Fuente


----------



## Mackinder

Yo conduje! o:


----------



## dinamarca

Segun la Real Academia se debe conjugar la primera persona singular del verbo conducir en el preterito como "conduje" pero estoy segura de que he escuchado el uso coloquial de "conduci". ?Pensamientos?  Gracias.


----------



## blasita

Bienvenido/a al foro, Dinamarca.

Sí, según la RAE y todos lo demás, _condu*je *_es la forma correcta. _Conducí_ no es que sea coloquial, es que es incorrecto aunque se pueda usar en algunos sitios o por algunos hablantes.



Un saludo.


----------



## micafe

"Conducí" es incorrecto. Nunca lo he oído y ni mucho menos dicho. No sé dónde puedan decir eso a menos que la persona no sea un hablante nativo de español.


----------



## Maximino

*En el modo indicativo es totalmente incorrecto decir ‘conducí’ en lugar de ‘conduje’. No obstante aquello, no sería tan categórico como para afirmar que nunca he escuchado a alguien nativo decir ‘conducí’ al querer decir ‘conduje’, ‘producí’ por ‘produje’ o ‘abducí’ por ‘abduje’. Habitualmente las personas que cometen este error se dan cuenta rápidamente de su fallo y lo enmiendan sobre la marcha. Tampoco me parece tan injustificable en el hablar cometer este fallo, toda vez que no todos los verbos terminados en –cir se conjugan igual o siguen el mismo modelo de conjugación (resarcir, lucir, traslucir, etc. se conjugan distinto).



Saludos*


----------



## clares3

Hola
En la conjugación de los verbos irregulares la gente poco formada, por muy nativos que sean, tiende a reproducir estructuras regulares: poní (por puse), conducí (por conduje), traducí (por traduje). Los niños lo hacen en sus primeros balbuceos hasta que se acostumbran a las excepciones.
El ejemplo de "conducí vos"  no deja de olvidar que la norma impone conduzca usted o coducid vos. Ahí sí que no me atrevo a tacharlo de incorrección y más bien lo veo como un dialecto propio de la República Argentina, an respetable como cualquier otro.


----------

